# frog stopped calling



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I was wondering if it is normal for males to stop calling now that it is cooling off? He just started calling late this summer and has now quit now that the cool weather has arrived.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

What type of PDF do you have?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I have good luck with rearranging the plants, wood and coco-hut in the viv. Male starts to "re-establish his territory".


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

males may stop calling for many reasons and this is normal. i tend to try and let things run their course. in the wild there are extended periods of time that these frogs do not breed and i wouldn't be the first to suggest that the constant wet season that many of us keep our frogs in is likely not good for the animals. i say let the little guy have a break. when he's ready to get it on he'll call again.

james


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

james67 said:


> males may stop calling for many reasons and this is normal. i tend to try and let things run their course. in the wild there are extended periods of time that these frogs do not breed and i wouldn't be the first to suggest that the constant wet season that many of us keep our frogs in is likely not good for the animals. i say let the little guy have a break. when he's ready to get it on he'll call again.
> 
> james


Hey james

So why do so many keep the frogs in a constant wet season?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

this is what initiates breeding in dart frogs, along with other things such as plentiful food and temperature change. by keeping frogs in a constant "wet season" we try to keep frogs producing offspring. however this is not what happens in the wild. frogs usually stop breeding during dry seasons, which may give them a chance to gain back some of the energy and nutrition used in production of offspring.

james


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

james67 said:


> this is what initiates breeding in dart frogs, along with other things such as plentiful food and temperature change. by keeping frogs in a constant "wet season" we try to keep frogs producing offspring. however this is not what happens in the wild. frogs* usually stop breeding during dry seasons, which may give them a chance to gain back some of the energy and nutrition used in production of offspring.*
> 
> james


This is the kind of information that needs to get out there. There are a lot of people in the hobby that think the frogs need 100% humidity to survive. By doing this the frogs will not be as healthy as frogs that are cycled. They need a dry period. Our vivs are between 75%-80% humidty right now and they are fine. This was done on purpose to curb any breeding in our newly aquired frogs. We had Leucs calling like crazy a month ago and now nothing. We want them to be more mature before they breed.

The people that are new to the hobby need this information.

Thanks James


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the helpful info. I will let him be I just wanted to make sure my little man was ok, hopefully I will have some babies from him and his girlfriend this spring.


----------

